# Happy Almost New Year's Eve.........:) :p



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Happy New Year's Eve everyone....Wishing each and everyone on BCA a prosperous New Year filled with lotsa luv n hugs....xoxoxo Also to all the pets out there tooooo.......Cheers to the New Year!!!!


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy new years to you as well! 
Hope you have a good one


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy New Years to all!

Don't drive drunk!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

happy new year everyone! it's already the new year here in asia. quite the firework show, but helluva cold. 

cheers and remember not to drink and drive.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Happy New Year Eve everyone.....and yes be responsible if drinking tonite.....


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to new year and putting this one in the past. Happy New Year


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy New Year...

I gotta work a Care aide overnight shift so I'm gonna miss out on the parties. I've worked with many accident victims so Don't drink n' drive okay? Be safe.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy New Years!


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am gonna miss 2010, 2011 is not starting off good.

Happy new years to those who are celebrating...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

sdfish223 said:


> I am gonna miss 2010, 2011 is not starting off good.
> 
> Happy new years to those who are celebrating...


As the New Year blossoms, may the journey of your life be fragrant with new opportunities, your days be bright with new hopes and your heart be happy with love! Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

We're here for a good time, not a long time, so have a good time, the sun can't shine everyday...


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> As the New Year blossoms, may the journey of your life be fragrant with new opportunities, your days be bright with new hopes and your heart be happy with love! Happy New Year!!!!


Thanks. I am hoping it gets better. I am just worried as I have not been able too find a job, and my savings is just about out, and its getting to crunch time now and its scary.


----------

